# 14 kilos pink mash for a tenner



## ycbm (12 May 2017)

Mine won't eat it. Anyone want it? Could deliver locally to Macclesfield.


----------



## ycbm (13 May 2017)

Bump.


----------



## Ruftysdad (12 June 2017)

Is it suitable for horses with Cushings? If so could collect as live in Wilmslow


----------



## ycbm (12 June 2017)

Apparently yes. It's very, very high in fibre and very, very low in sugar and contains pre and pro biotics, so very good for the gut. Apparently most horses love it, just mine doesn't!  

PM me if you want it.


----------



## Ruftysdad (15 June 2017)

Hi, 
Yes will give it a try as trying to hide Bute at the moment. Could we perhaps meet  halfway between Macc and Wilmslow. Suggest a day and time  to suit.

Sorry for delay. Forgot to look at this forum..
P.M me


----------

